# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Что покажет Philips на выставке IFA 2017?

## Labs

В преддверии 57-й международной выставки IFA компания MMD, лицензионный партнер бренда мониторов Philips, готовится продемонстрировать свои новейшие достижения. Посетители смогут ознакомиться с широкой линейкой изогнутых дисплеев Philips, преимуществами технологии High Dynamic Range (HDR) для увеличения контрастности и точности цветопередачи, разрешением будущего 8K и другими впечатляющими разработками, ориентированными на профессиональных пользователей. 


*Форма, цвет и впечатления*


Модели мониторов Philips 2017-2018 гг. демонстрируют приверженность производителя изогнутому дизайну и максимальным показателям цветопередачи. На IFA 2017 будут представлены изогнутые мониторы с диагональю от 27 до 49 дюймов. Помимо дизайна дисплеи отличает широкий ряд технологий для улучшения качества изображения: Ultra Wide-Color, Quantum Dot и HDR.


Особое внимание на мультиэкранные развлекательные системы, составленные из трех 32-дюймовых изогнутых мониторов Philips с технологиями Quantum Dot и Ambiglow, которые позволят первыми испытать новый уровень погружения в виртуальную реальность.


Интересным решением станет экспозиция 43-дюймовых многофункциональных мониторов с потрясающим набором характеристик: 4K разрешение, технология HDR, цветовая палитра Adobe RGB и USB док-станция. Такой дисплей в полной мере отвечает потребностям домашних пользователей.  


*Специализированные решения для профессиональных пользователей*


В то время как 4K становится мейнстримом, Philips знакомит пользователей с еще более высоким разрешением 8K. 8K UHD в 2 раза превосходит 4K по горизонтали и вертикали, в общей сложности вмещая на каждый дюйм экрана в четыре раза больше пикселей. Посетители имеют возможность первыми оценить новое достижение: на выставке будет представлен элегантный 32-дюймовый 8K дисплей: отсутствие рамки по 4 сторонам создает ощущение полного погружения.


Опытный графический дизайнер, фотограф и инженер не пройдут мимо 31,5'' 4K монитора c технологией HDR-C и 31,5'' QHD Adobe RGB монитора – оба с док-станцией USB. 

Оцените дизайн, новые возможности цветопередачи и преимущества изогнутой формы мониторов Philips для профессиональных и домашних пользователей!

----------

